#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-07-12
<Jordan_U> I forsee a trainwreck when Putragis finishes downloading the 10.04 iso and realizes that he has no easy way to make a bootable USB drive from it.
<Jordan_U> People will recommend unetbootin, not realizing that he's working from an Ubuntu 5.10 LiveCD that surely can't run unetbootin, confusing him more... I wish I could prevent it.
<jussi> Jordan_U: yeah, could be an issue.
 * jussi scratches head trying to figure out how to fix that. 
<Jordan_U> He could dd Super GRUB2 Disk to the USB drive, since that would give him a modern grub that could boot an Ubuntu iso without requiring modern tools. But that would overwrite the partition table on the flash drive, which is probably where he's downloaded the Ubuntu iso.
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-07-15
<wowhead> is anyone awake in here
<rww> wowhead: yes?
<rww> heh.
<wowhead> hello
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-07-17
<wowhead> hello
<rww> hi
